# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ للاعوام 2017-2018-2019 >  >  الف الف مبروك... مريخ السعد يحصد نقاط الفاشر الستة ويقترب من الصدارة

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*20 د الشوط الاول

مريخ الفاشر (0) : (1) المريخ العاصمي

تشكيلة المريخ : 
ابو عشرين. نمر. امير. التاج يعقوب. محمود أمبدة. الصيني. التكت. محمد الرشيد. التش. النعسان. عجب.
*

----------


## عمر سعيد

*الف مبروك اخونا كسلاوي . .
يا ادارة المريخ ما فرض ولا كسر رقبة انو الفريق يكون عندو مدرب غير سوداني . .
جمال ابو عنجة رجع الروح للفريق . . عليكم الله ما تجيبو لينا مدرب اجنبي . .
                        	*

----------


## Mohanad Ahmed

*الف مليون مبروووووك العودة بالنقاط كاملة
وان شاءالله القادم احسن .. وكل يوم جديد
بثبت لينا تخبط مجلس الادارة في كل قراراته
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي صميم

*مليار مبروك ومزيدا من الانتصارات والاستقرار
*

----------


## Mars1

*


*

----------


## علي سنجة

*مليون مبروك 
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*مبارك عليكم النقاط الثلاثه فى الجراب الاحمر
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*🌟ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ ﻳﻔﻮﺯ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺴﻼﻃﻴﻦ 🌟

 ﺑﻬﺪﻑ ﺗﻴﺮﻱ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺍﺣﺮﺯﻩ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻗﻴﻘﺔ 22 ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺸﻮﻁ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻲ ﻭﻫﻮ ﻧﻔﺲ ﺭﻗﻢ ﻗﻤﻴﺺ ﺗﻴﺮﻱ ﻭﻳﻌﻮﺩ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺷﺮ ﻣﺘﺄﺑﻄﺎ ﺍﻟﻌﻼﻣﺔ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﻣﻠﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﻨﻘﺎﻁ ﺍﻟﺴﺖ ﻭﺍﺩﺍﺀ ﻣﺘﻤﻴﺰ ﻟﻠﻔﺮﻗﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ ﺧﺎﺻﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺸﻮﻁ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻲ ﻭﺍﻟﻨﻌﺴﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﺒﺪﻳﻞ ﺍﻟﻮﺣﻴﺪ ﻟﻠﺴﻤﺎﻧﻲ ﺍﻟﺼﺎﻭﻱ ﻗﻴﺎﺳﺎ ﺑﺎﻟﺘﺸﻜﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻟﻌﺐ ﺍﻟﻠﻘﺎﺀ ﺍﻻﻭﻝ ﻣﻊ ﻫﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺷﺮ .. ﻭﺍﺻﺎﺑﺔ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺍﻟﺮﺷﻴﺪ ﻭﺭﺏ ﺿﺎﺭﺓ ﻧﺎﻓﻌﺔ ﻓﻜﺎﻥ ﺑﺪﻳﻠﻪ ﺗﻴﺮﻱ ﻣﺤﺮﺯ ﺍﻟﻬﺪﻑ ﺍﻟﻮﺣﻴﺪ .. ﻭﺑﺬﻟﻚ ﺗﺮﺗﻔﻊ ﻧﻘﺎﻁ ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ ﺍﻟﻰ 13 ﻧﻘﻄﺔ ﻣﺘﻘﺎﺳﻤﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻛﺰ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻲ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﺻﻤﻲ ﻭﺍﻫﻠﻲ ﺷﻨﺪﻱ ﻭﻳﺘﻔﻮﻕ ﻋﻠﻴﻬﻤﺎ ﺑﺄﻥ ﻟﻪ ﻟﻘﺎﺀ ﻣﺆﺟﻞ .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يتجاوز كمين”النقعة” بفوزٍ ثمين

الخرطوم: باج نيوز

تجاوز المريخ الخرطوم كمين ملعب”النقعة” بفوزٍ صعب على مضيفه مريخ الفاشر في المباراة التي جرت مساء اليوم”الأربعاء” ضمن بطولة الدوري الممتاز.

وأحرز هدف اللقاء الوحيد اللاعب البديل سيف تيري في الدقيقة الـ”66â€³.

ورفع”الأحمر” رصيده إلى”13â€³ نقطة، أمّا مريخ الفاشر فتوقّف في”10â€³ نقاط.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*القناص تيري



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رمضان عجب: مباراة نيالا مثلت "عترة" وأشكر اللاعبين على العودة
قال كابتن المريخ رمضان عجب عقب الفوز على مريخ السلاطين ان عودة الفريق لتحقيق الإنتصارات كانت مهمة مؤكدا ان ما حدث في نيالا مثل عترة أصبحت المسار في الفاشر وقدم عجب شكره لزملاء اللاعبين على العودة لسكة الإنتصارات في مباراتي الفاشر وطمأن خلال حديثه ل(المكتب الإعلامي) جماهير المريخ حول صحته مؤكدا ان الإصابة التي تعرض لها طفيفة ولن تمنعه من التدريبات وختم مهنئا جماهير المريخ بالفوز وواعدا بالمزيد منها حتى تحقيق لقب البطولة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رئيس القطاع الرياضي بالمريخ كنا الأفضل واللاعبين لعبوا  بمسؤولية
سلمنا اللاعبين حافز الفوز على السلاطين تقديرا لما بذلوه
قال الكابتن خالد أحمد المصطفى رئيس القطاع الرياضي بالمريخ ان جميع اللاعبين لعبوا بمسؤولية امام مريخ السلاطين، وقد حققوا الأهم وهو الظفر بالثلاث نقاط وبارك خالد الفوز خلال حديثه ل(المكتب الإعلامي) للاعبين والجهاز الفني وجماهير المريخ مؤكدا انتزاع ال(6) نقاط من أندية الفاشر يعد أمرا غاية في الأهمية وسيمنح الفريق دفعة قوية في بقية مباريات الدوري الذي مازال طويلا وأضاف رئيس القطاع الرياضي أنهم قرروا منح اللاعبين حافز الفوز مباشرة بعد المباراة تقديرا لما بذله اللاعبين من جهد وتقدير للمسؤولية خلال المباراة التي أكد خالد ان المريخ حقق فيها فوزا مستحقا بعد ان سيطر على مجريات اللعب طوال شوطي المباراة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أبوعنجة: سعيد بالإنتصار.. ونرفع شعار لن تسير وحدك يامريخ

تحكمنا في المباراة امام السلاطين وسر عودتنا السريعة تركيزنا على الجوانب النفسية للاعبين

المكتب الإعلامي:الفاشر

عبر مدرب المريخ المكلف الكابتن جمال أبوعنجة عن سعادته بالفوز الذي تحقق على مريخ الفاشر مؤكدا تمكنهم من تثبيت توليفة الفريق بنسبة 70ظھ خلال مباراتي الفاشر وقال أبوعنجة ان اللقاء شهد ضغط عالي طوال دقائق المباراة نسبة لتمتع المنافس بمستوى جيد يجعله يبحث عن التمثيل الخارجي مثنيا على أداء مريخ الفاشر في اللقاء موضحا ان نجوم المريخ مع ذلك تمكنوا من السيطرة على مجريات اللقاء نسبة للياقة الجيدة التي يتمتع بها اللاعبين وأشار أبوعنجة ان دخول سيف تيري أفاد المريخ كثيرا سيما ان اللاعب يمتلك دوافع نفسية كبيرة للتألق وقد كان ان سجل هدف الفوز منوها إلى الفرص التي صنعها الفريق خلال اللقاء والتي كانت كفيلة بتحقيق نتيجة أكبر وحول سر الإنتفاضة التي يعيشها الفريق أكد أنهم أضافوا بعد نفسي ومعنوي للاعبين وهذا ما لا يفلح فيه غالبية المدربين الأجانب موضحا كذلك بذلهم لمجهودات كبيرة في سبيل إعداد اللاعبين بالصورة النفسية المثالية خاصة في مباراتي الفاشر وأبدى أبوعنجة تفاؤله بإستعادة الثنائي ضياءالدين محجوب إضافة لحمزة داؤود خلال المرحلة المقبلة مؤكدا تطبيقهم شعار لن تسير وحدك يامريخ.المريخ يجتاز عقبة السلاطين
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يؤكد حرصه علي إعادة قيد  لاعبيه مطلقي السراح
المكتب الإعلامي
 اكد مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ  حرصه على اعادة لاعبيه الثلاثة  مطلقي السراح،(امير كمال ومحمد هاشم التكت والتاج ابراهيم ) والذين تنتهي فترة قيدهم مع الفريق خلال فترة التسجيلات المقبلة وابان نائب رئيس القطاع الرياضي هيثم الرشيد انهم سيجلسوا مع اللاعبين من اجل ان يتفاوضوا  معهم لتجديد تعاقدهم لفترة اخري مبينا ان المريخ حريص على بقاء كل ابنائه في النادي واكد الرشيد  في تصريحات للمكتب الإعلامي ان الثلاثي امير والتكت والتاج من اللاعبين اصحاب الاخلاق العالية والانضباط داخل وخارج الملعب مؤكدا انهم سيجدون التقييم المناسب لماظلوا يقدمونه فنيا وبدنيا مع الاحمر خاصة وأنهم اصحاب عقلية احترافية متفردة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يجتاز عقبة السلاطين بهدف تيري
المكتب الإعلامي:الفاشر
تمكن المريخ من تحقيق فوز مهم على مريخ الفاشر في اللقاء الذي جمع الفريقين عصر اليوم الأربعاء بملعب النقعة ضمن مباريات الفريق في بطولة الدوري الممتاز ليرتفع الأحمر برصيده ل(13) نقطة وجاء المواجهة ساخنة منذ البداية بعد ان قاد المريخ عدة هجمات على مرمى السلاطين وإستطاع ان يهدد شباك ياسر حامد في أكثر من مناسبة خلال دقائق شوط اللعب الأول الذي شهد تدخلا عنيفا من صدام سنجة لاعب السلاطين على محمد الرشيد نال على أثره بطاقة صفراء لينتهي بعدها شوط اللعب الأول بالتعادل السلبي بين الفريقين، وخلال الحصة الثانية أجرى الجهاز الفني للمريخ تبديلاً قضى بخروج محمد الرشيد المصاب ليحل بدلاً سيف تيري الذي تمكن بعد دخوله بدقائق قليلة تسجيل هدف اللقاء الوحيد ليستمر بعدها اللقاء سجالا بين الفريقين حتى إطلاق صافرة الختام وقد نال من جانب المريخ الثنائي خالد النعسان وعماد الصيني بطاقتين صفراوين.
*

----------

